# Perception 12.0 Patriot Kayak



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

MC Sports has the Patriot 12.0 on sale for $399. If this a decent yak for a beginner? I was looking at the WT cap & is says #400. Since I'm 6'1" & 245 I think that would allow me extra for a possible overnight yak trip. The cockpit seems large enough for me to be able to get in & out easily. I'll probably use the kayak mostly for day trips, fishing, & possibly an overnight. 
Most of the other yaks I looked at had smaller cockpits which might be a problem for me with a bad knee to get in & out of. 
Gander Mtn. has the fishing Patriot for $200 more. What are your suggestions & recommendations, thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Patriot's a great boat. I have a couple buddies who are of a "larger" stature that fish out of those.
Can't go wrong.

Personally I'd save the extra $200 and outfit it yourself for fishing. A lot of those fishing packages are over priced and poorly thought out.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The Perception 12.0 Patriot is a good craft. Just make sure all your warranties are in writing. The seats are prone to break. Perception is notorious for poor response to customer complaints. In other words, you're on your own. Have all warranties backed up by the dealer B4 you fork over your hard earned cash. Be specific!

Having said that, It's a nice paddle, great for fishing. Great capacity and big, easy In-Out cockpit.

If you're handy, you can save some cash and make everything fit you like a glove. Plus, customizing your yak is a lot of fun. Yak Happily!--Tim..........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I Googled comments on the Patriot. There are a couple people who claim to have seat problems, and many who don't.
What I can say is that the two guys I know who own them, have owned them 7-8+ years, they're both 250#+ guys, and no report of any seat problems from either of them.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubba, I'm happy for your friends, that makes 2 happy customers. Just hope you don't ever have to deal with perception. --Tim.....................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

It's odd sometimes, what you focus on.

So I have lots of friends who paddle. I can think of maybe 12+ Perception boats out of those friends, and they're probably all 5-12 years old.
I've never heard a single person complain about their seats or have any problems dealing with Perception what so ever. It's never even kind of come up.

And what exactly do you expect in the way of warranties and such? It's a big piece of plastic. If you do stupid stuff to it, it wil break.
I've had foot pegs break off after 8-10 years, so I just go buy another set of foot pegs for $20 and move on.
I literally can't think of an instance when someone has had to contact Perception for anything warranty, or breakage related.

I'd feel 100% confident telling anyone to spend $400 on a Perception kayak, knowing they will get 10+, 20+ years of enjoyment out of it. 
What else can someone purchase for $400, get that much enjoyment, and have worry free no-maintenance for 20 years?

Or one could sit sround and worry about it.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Worry free no-maintenance for 20 years! LOL! 
Bubba, What is your problem? I really want to know. Do you make an issue out of everything?............. You don't know a damn thing about it.
Backshot wants to buy a yak. He asked for suggestions, I gave him some good advice. What business is it of yours? None!
I'm "focused" on Perception because they tried to screw me. Didn't want to honor there own warranty. A complete lack of integrity! I spent 5 weeks rangling with these jackasses. The dealer knew it was a raw deal and refunded the whole purchase price and gave me a gift card for my trouble. At least I got to use it 3 times. Funny thing though, I liked the yak, would have kept it. After that fiasco, no way
So Backshot and anyone else, beware of who you're dealing with.
It doesn't matter If your buying a $400 or $4000 boat, do your homework. Some dealers and manufacturers back up there products, no questions asked.
I'd like to go through life, without a care in the world, like the Bubster, but it can be very painful.LOL! Yak well my friends!--Tim..........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Backshot...

If possible demo the boat.....I cannot stress this point enough.

As you can see everyone has an opinion on this boat or that boat, but the only one that counts is yours after you buy it. I would never buy a kayak without trying it out first. What one person loves another one hates. Having been involved with sales and fishing with kayaks for over 25 years I have seen two people with the same build have extremely differing opinions on boats. You are on the right path though...nothing smaller than a 12 ft. boat...and a larger cockpit if you have a bad knee definately helps. If you are looking to do overnighters with gear you probably need to go with a 14 ft. boat. unless you pack really light.

-Neil


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Backshot, I agree with bubbagon and farleybucks. It certainly is ideal to paddle first though at the 400.00 price point it may be tough to find a dealer demo. Bubba, feel free to correct me on that. No worries. I have no qualms with you and know that you add a tremendous amout of value with your posts/experience. 

I own a Perception Swifty and it is built very well. No issues with it at all. Ill vouch for the manufacturer but cant speak to that model. 

One last thing, another way to look at it is that you are a newb to kayak fishing. A few years down the road you can upgrade to another yak. This price point will at least get you on the water...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Well what I can say about Perception is nothing but good. We have 10 Perception Carolina's for instruction and trips and 10 Perception Acadia's that we rent at the livery on the Cuyahoga in Kent. We put around 2500 people on the river in last year. Really, no major issues. 

If you have ever seen a livery operation the boats get beat up really bad. The boats are a year old but have 5 years of abuse on them. They hold up really well. The only bad thing I can say is the plastic "buttons" that hold the seat and thigh pads on tend to break. But thats to be expected and are cheep to replace. But no seat issues or anything like that.

But I cant talk about warrantie issues because we really havent had one.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I agree with you, fishingful. Carolinas and Acadias are nice yaks. They're fast, lightweight, and have good capacities, at least the Acadia 11.5 does (not the Scout). Great rec. krafts.
I'll bet Perception has no more quality control issues than anybody else.
If I operated a livery service, I'll bet Perception's customer service would be outstanding.--Tim.................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow said:


> If I operated a livery service, I'll bet Perception's customer service would be outstanding.


I THINK he said that he does own a livery, yet has never NEEDED to call them for warranty service.

But yes Wow, I'm certain if you owned a livery they'd treat you like a king.

With all this rain one would think your glass might tip over half empty...


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

??? WHAT ??? LOL! --Tim........................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You're as dam goofy as I am...


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> You're as dam goofy as I am...


Wrong again Bubba! My goofiness is better designed and not overpriced.--Tim.................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow said:


> Wrong again Bubba! My goofiness is better designed and not overpriced.


LOL!! Touche'!
I suppose your customer service is also superior.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont know about service ....like i said we have not need to use their service.....but the sales people sure do treat you good when you buy 10 boats at a time


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

I do love my perception patriot, its a great boat. The deck that comes with it and scotty rod holder as well as the molded rod holders are nice. The back hatch is very roomy and east to seal. The seat broke after 3 times on the water, and now moves if you shift weight. Perception wasn't friendly and it was going to be one pain in the butt 2 warranty, so im dealing with it. I weigh 175 and this shouldn't have happened so soon. that is a nice price on the boat, there still $599.00 at gander. Make sure you get the bungee deck, anchor, and rod holder, that come with it. These items are included in the price and some stores have "lost" them. Side not: Only listen to people who have had a perception not some idiot with time on his hands to comment on every post that comes about.

Riffle


----------

